# Farm Safety



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It only takes one second to forever change it all....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=0f4971e5-73db-4414-a3b8-39bac7e6ddf6&pagination_num=1


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good reminders and even better links......thx


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Great share. Things can happen dangerously fast.


----------

